

Talking to Machines - zackzackzack
http://talkingtomachines.org/chapter/1/1

======
wink
That's a really cool intro to clojure, looking forward to more chapters.

~~~
pascalc
Hi, I made talkingtomachines.org and I'm glad you liked it!

If you have any comments about the site, like what was good and what could
have been more clear, I'd love to hear them.

